# RESERVISTS - How did your training take place?



## bluemike807 (20 May 2011)

A question to reservists out there (who joined as Reserve, as opposed to changing from Reg. Force) After your enrollment, how did your basic training take place? Was it in fits and starts (a weekend here or there) was it several weeks at a time? Stretched out over what sort of time period? Where did it take place?


----------



## Private (20 May 2011)

I haven't been on my basic yet but...

There are a couple different kinds of basic courses you can go on...

There's the Weekend course, where you go 3 to 4 weekends out of the month, weekdays off

and the full time one with weekends off (sometimes?) which lasts about 4 weeks?

Don't go for the weekend one if you can help it...


----------



## JMesh (20 May 2011)

If you're joining as a Naval or Air reservist, you would do BMQ at NRTD Borden or BMOQ at NOTC Venture, and these are both full time during the summer (and maybe other times of year too, I'm not sure on that).

This topic is covered in much more detail around the site, so please use the search function. If the one on the site doesn't work, go to Google and type in site:milnet.ca and whatever you want to search for.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (20 May 2011)

bluemike807 said:
			
		

> A question to reservists out there (who joined as Reserve, as opposed to changing from Reg. Force) After your enrollment, how did your basic training take place? Was it in fits and starts (a weekend here or there) was it several weeks at a time? Stretched out over what sort of time period? Where did it take place?



Hi, bluemike.

I was an ARMY reservist from 2006 through 2009...(ooo, illustrious, I know)

I was sworn in on 8 June, 2006.

I drew my kit, (all of my complete equipment, from helmet to sleeping bags), somewhere about late-June 2006.

The _same day_, I received a phone call notifying me that my start date of my 8-week course was to be July 2, 2006, (BMQ/SQ).
I had _9_ days notice between when I drew my "kit", and when I had to be at Basic.
I was, (and still am), gainfully employed in a full-time position.....(what do ya do, right?)

I was told that as a reservist, I'd be doing "weekend" courses, but that changed in a minute.
I had to almost _BEG _ for time off, (especially since things changed at the drop of a hat), but my employer gratned the time to me, (big, big, thanks to them).

I went, I pushed, I hated it......(it's basic, you're supposed to hate it!)


Long story short, even as a Reservist, the CFRC can't guarantee your dates.

HS


----------



## Precept (21 May 2011)

There are 5-6 Reservists in the same platoon as me at CFLRS. I don't know how common that is though.


----------



## BDTyre (21 May 2011)

My BMQ ran from October to February on select weekends. It started off alternating; there was a five day stretch in there, and then five or so weekend in a row. My SQ (now BMQ-L) from February to May. The first three weekends were alternating, then due to Easter we had several weeks off in a row and then six or so weekends in a row. I did my BIQ in August, that was full time for most of the month.


----------



## VIChris (21 May 2011)

My BMQ was on weekends in Victoria from January to April. 3 weekends on, and one off. On the off course weekends, my unit was running exercises, so I generally did those too. Was a long stretch, as I was working 5 days a week too, but was well worth it, as I couldn't afford time away from work at the time.

My BMQ-L was through the month of June in Edmonton. 

Driver wheeled was done on weekends from October to December. Again following the 3 on 1 off model.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 May 2011)

In 2002, my BMQ was 7 straight weeks long and included SQ (Now called BMQ-L).


----------



## multihobbist (25 May 2011)

My Basic was 6 weeks summer course which started about 4 months after being sworn in.
It was also put together at the last moment, I was given a phone call about 48 hrs prior to the course "hey you're good to go"
then SQ as well right after which was 5 weeks in Meaford a day after graduation parade for BMQ.

I've also parted as a staff in a weekeend BMQ course. Things changed a LOT some of the recruits were sent straight after being sworn in with absolutely no kit issued.


----------



## runormal (26 May 2011)

I've been told it will be roughly  2 weekends a month during school (Sept - ?), I really hope there is some way to do part of BMQ during the summer. Is that possible? (Providing everything gets finalized before then.)


----------



## runormal (26 May 2011)

I am not sure what you are meaning by if thats possible?

If its

- Accepted and Processed (No one will know except the CFRC will know how long it will take.)

- Is possible to do Basic for the Reserves during the summer, then someone who has been in this similar situation could probably shed some light

I'm not asking if people know if will get accepted or finalized, I am merely asking if it is possible to do my basic for my reserve unit in the summer. I probably should of been more clear.

Edit: I really see that i wrote that quite poorly. Fixed


----------



## runormal (26 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Yes, as a Reservist you are able to do your Basic during the summer. Will *YOU* do* YOUR* basic *THIS* summer? Let me grab my magic eightball....
> 
> Better?  :



Sweet thanks  ;D , that made it clearer, all I wanted to know if it was possible for a reservist to do his/her basic during the summer, and you have provided with me the answer.


----------



## quarteround (26 May 2011)

Hi folks!

Well, my basic was the exact same basic that my reg force counter parts did at CFLRS in St. Jean. There were 7 of us there (we had a few more, but they left for various reasons).
I personally had an awesome time, the whole way through. I did mine starting in the winter, but I have been out of school for quite some time as well.
The only thing I would recommend (and it has been voiced here numerous times before) is to finish your education before pursuing a career with the forces. 

But....
If you get offered the chance to visit the Mega, definitely take it.


----------

